# DVC Disneyland California First Impressions



## ajlm33 (Nov 11, 2009)

We had the occasion to visit a family member staying at the newly opened DVC Villas at Disneyland California and wanted to share our first impressions. 

As longtime Marriott owners, we were impressed by the quality of the villas as they were very comparable. We had never seen a DVC unit before. They had a two bedroom, three bathroom unit on the third floor. They had made their reservations only two weeks ago for a partial week (Sun to Tue) and enjoyed a unit with a great view of Disney California Adventure. The floor to ceiling window overlooking the park was a nice touch as well as the view from the patio.

What was another impressive feature of the unit was the pull-out murphy bed that was a part of the TV entertainment wall unit when closed. Nice planning for a separate sleeping area for a small child. The unit would easily sleep nine.

The decor and furniture were top rate and our family members were loving their stay there. The one negative they saw was that most of their time was spent outside the villa at the two parks and all they really did at the villa was sleep. Too bad that DVC now trades with RCI so that us Marriott owners can't trade into them.:annoyed: 

Overall, it was a great first impression of the new DVC units.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Nov 11, 2009)

We are staying there in March but in a studio.  When we go to WDW I do like at least a 1 bedroom to get a kitchen to cook food like breakfast and stuff.  When we do WDW we go for 10 plus days.  DL we don't stay as long so, I can see where the kitchen really isn't necessary.  But  nice to take a big group and be all in one room.


----------



## Carl D (Nov 12, 2009)

Thank you for the review. I'm happy to hear that DVC built another quality resort. The more recent resorts have truly been of better quality IMO.

I own at Grand Californian (as well as other DVCs), and I will be visiting in May. Can't wait!


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Nov 12, 2009)

We have had one stay at VGC with another visit coming in December. We absolutely love VGC. It is very nice, and the views of the park are spectacular.


----------



## jennstall (Dec 29, 2009)

I stayed in a studio at the Grand Californian Villas in November. It's really beautiful. It's probably my favorite resort.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Dec 29, 2009)

Very nice! Here is a picture of the views from the rooms.


----------



## bhrungo (Dec 29, 2009)

Great pictures!  Looks very nice.  I wonder if any non-DVC owners will ever be able to get an exchange in to the villas...would be nice.  We just returned from Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas in Orlando and it was fabulous!


----------



## itradehilton (Dec 30, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing. I would love to stay in the villas, How many units are at VGC?


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Dec 30, 2009)

We absolutely love the Villas at The Grand Californian. It makes staying the the Grand even better.

If memory serves me correct only 48 are available. I think there are a total of 50, but Disney keep two for it's own purposes. Because the facility is so small I think chances to exchange into VGC will be pretty slim. It is also new, so I think that complicate matters too. AKV is a large facility. However, you never know!


----------



## itradehilton (Dec 31, 2009)

Being on the west coast it is an easy drive to VGC maybe in a year or so I'll be able to sneak into the VGC.


----------



## Amy (Jan 12, 2010)

Now that we've moved to the west coast, one would think we'd use our DVC points at VGC.  But is is sooooo much more expensive (pointwise) to use DVC points at VGC compared to WDW resorts during times we typically do Disney trips.  So nope, we haven't booked a stay yet.  I cringe each time I consider booking a stay see the points total.  DH asked me the other day whether he'll ever get to see the inside of a VGC.


----------

